# Black lips?!



## concertina (Aug 22, 2008)

This seems to be an upcoming trend for this fall; I've seen Lancome, MAC and YSL all have black lipgloss coming out for the fall. 

Is this a look you'd do? I honestly don't think (with my NW20 skin) that I can pull it off without looking like corpse!

Any thoughts?


----------



## blackrose (Aug 22, 2008)

I really want the Lancome set, it's a set of a red lipstick with black lipgloss. I don't think the effect is super goth...and its supposed to be inspired by Louboutin heels. It's very LE, I think only 500 are being made.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 22, 2008)

i think really dark lips are classy as long as they're paired with the right eye/cheek makeup. 

a black lipgloss will be a good addition to anyone's collection, tbh. it's a very unique thing, and seems to me it could actually be rather versatile.


----------



## blackrose (Aug 22, 2008)

I just bought the YSL lipgloss on pre-order!

http://www.yslbeautyus.com/p372/*NEW...tm_medium=blog

Supposedly it ranges in shades from plum to black, depending on application.


----------



## blackrose (Aug 22, 2008)

Concertina, which collection does MAC have a black lipgloss coming out?


----------



## concertina (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blackrose* 

 
_Concertina, which collection does MAC have a black lipgloss coming out?_

 
Its not in a collection; its their black lipmix that's been feature prominently in some 'look' email's they've sent out.


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm in the same boat as you. I'm NW15 (which is still a little too dark) and I think I would look like death. But I like the way it looks on other people.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Aug 22, 2008)

Ive been wondering about doing this- Im an NC30.... but my lips are so small- any lipstick that isn't a nude-ish or beig-ish color (high tea, blanety, etc) looks horrible on me. Basically anything with color =(


----------



## Nox (Aug 22, 2008)

Hmm... I always did gravitate towards the goth look of the 90's, I think I might have to scope out some black lipgloss.


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm super pale but I am digging the black lip thing. I bought the black lipmix and It looks really good over red lipstick (like the Lancome set). I have always been intrigued by black lipstick/liogloss, I am really happy this trend seems to be emerging. Its a fun color to experiment with.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 22, 2008)

No way for me.  I'm an NW20 as well & it's hard for me to do a bright red on myself, much less black.


----------



## pat (Aug 22, 2008)

Black lip gloss?!  Sounds daring and interesting....

Instead of spending money on something you may not use, ie black gloss, maybe test run it first...

I think your best bet is maybe to trying shading in your lip with some black liner over red lipstick?  Or maybe you can try pulling a blackish kind of pigment and mix it with some gloss.

I really want to see what this black lip gloss looks like on.


----------



## blackrose (Aug 23, 2008)

I think the effect might be really cool over red lipstick. I'm going to be visiting Lancome's site constantly so I dont miss my chance on that set!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 23, 2008)

Oooh, I'm loving the idea of a sheer black lipgloss over a plummy-red lipstick for a sexy, dark, fall lip.

*squeal*


----------



## TDoll (Aug 23, 2008)

This is intriguing...  I want to try it!!  Personally, I'm loving the look of the Lancome one. It looks like it has a slight shimmer, whereas the YSL one is described as a black patent leather without any shimmer or sparkle.  I think the Lancome one sounds easier to pull off.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Aug 23, 2008)

Does anybody have pics of this upcoming trend?
I'm dying to see some!


----------



## blackrose (Aug 23, 2008)

Blogdorfgoodman has 2 posts about the black lip trend. Just scroll down...

Blogdorf Goodman


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 23, 2008)

It's great to see this trend going towards dark lips, however, it's also sort of annoying. Allow me to explain:

Though I don't categorize myself as "gothic", I certainly enjoy parts of the aesthetic and have incorporated some of it into my overall persona. Though I'm not one for black lips, it just seems odd to me that a culture such as popular fashionados is now following something that is often so mocked and ridiculed. Two years ago if a girl was seen with black lips, she'd almost immediately be met with cliched remarks-whether they were vocalized or just thought. Now Anna Wintour & Co. find black lips and goth aesthetic to be the latest allure, it's ok if someone who would've looked down upon the goth aesthetic to don it, not because they appreciate it so much as they want to fit in.

Meh.


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Aug 23, 2008)

I definitely understand what you mean. One of the reasons I'm glad to see the trend become more popular is because now someone who wears black lipstick or looks different isn't looked upon as weird but as a trend setter. Still though to each his own, some like it some don't.


----------



## frocher (Aug 23, 2008)

..........


----------



## blackrose (Aug 23, 2008)

While I haven't worn black lipstick for years now, (used to be goth a looong time ago), its fun for me to see this in lipgloss form. So I'm excited about this trend. I'll always be a darksider at heart.


----------



## Sushi. (Aug 23, 2008)

I generally find that i myself dont pull off any lipsticks very well, the only one ive worn out is Myth. But i am very excited to see the black on others.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 23, 2008)

I think black lips can look really good aslong as not paired with black eyeshadow D:


----------



## nico (Aug 23, 2008)

I like black lips a lot but I haven't tried yet. Maybe this fall is a perfect time for it


----------



## little_miss_mac (Aug 23, 2008)

yeah, I think it is a weird trend....something people will probably regret later.

I noticed rihanna has black lips in her Disturbia video (the part where she is with the mannikin)

I think it will be interesting to see how people work this look, but honestly I think few can pull it off.


----------



## MacNeill59 (Aug 23, 2008)

The refined goth look is SOOOOOOO in right now! I think if you pair it with a very VERY neutral eye, and beautiful skin, it can look absolutely gorgeous. And for those of you who think that because you are paler that you can't pull this off, don't be scared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It will be a stunning contrast on you.


----------



## Misshopeful24 (Aug 23, 2008)

lol.. interesting.. my lips are naturally "dark" while i'm trying to find a way to add color to it.. there is a dark thing going on... I guess i could rock that look naturally i suppose.. since its the new style thats coming out...


----------



## brave_venus (Aug 23, 2008)

I think its a striking and sexy look. I bought MAC lipstick in _*cyber*_ to try a more subtle look of the black lip trend, I liked it! it looks non-ghoulish and more approachable with a neutral face w/ cat-like lined eyes.


----------



## dustypaws (Aug 23, 2008)

definitely a look i can't pull off but props to the ones who can


----------



## widdershins (Aug 23, 2008)

I think it's gorgeous, but I'm wild about really dramatic looks in general. I think it looks like a 20's silent film starlet lip which is really appealing to me. I'm really pale (NC15 and lighter) and I think pale skinned ladies can pull it off as long as you have confidence!


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 24, 2008)

This brings back so many memories from my teens, I was all about the black lips with I hint of dark red. I think I might have to try this out again


----------



## lara (Aug 24, 2008)

At the moment I love the look of a very clean face, eyes in true nudes with a faint touch of black liner and mascara to die for, paired up with a blood-red matte lip that's been shaded subtly on the corners of the mouth with well-blended black pencil. Very chic when done right.

I remember Dior releasing a black Plastic Shine gloss, what, ten years ago?


----------



## laperle (Aug 25, 2008)

In the mid-90s, there was this HR collection with black lips and glosses... and they had even a glossy black shadow... I wish I had money and the internet back then... I used to drool over the ads.

I don't think I could pull it off today. A deep purple with the purple juicytube is the far I can go these days.


----------



## nico (Aug 25, 2008)

Does anyone recommend me a lipstick like this? I know it won't look good on me like her but I'd give it a try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/1...ingof03ui8.jpg


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 25, 2008)

I couldn't pull the look off.  Some maroons shades can look very harsh on me.

I can see how others could.


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 26, 2008)

I like the look that I have seen in magazine editorials so far. I think to pull it off IRL some skill and vision of the overall look is required. 

Personally I don't know if this look will work for me. I am a C35 I'm afraid it'll make me look gaunt and bring out the yellow/green in my skin tone. I actually think it would look stunning on light complexions and also darker skin as well. It's funny how dark lips are in, I have cyber l/s I bought way back when (before the bullet packaging for lipsticks came out) I might have it still, may have gone bad but I'll give it a go again!

Btw, what kind of blush would one wear with dark/near black lipstick, would you even wear blush?


----------



## Repunzel (Aug 26, 2008)

i don't think i'll be doing this trend.i might change my mind later on but atm,i think it looks great but it's not for me.


----------



## User49 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm NW15/20, but with a little bronzer, some studio fix fluid and some awesome smokey eyes I think a black gloss would look hot. Mind you I'd only buy it if mac came out with it! I think for a mua this would be handy for photoshoots but realistically I wouldn't wear a black gloss very often! Because it's different people are going to go crazy for it. But it's just a trend. You wont be using it come spring!! ;0)


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_It's great to see this trend going towards dark lips, however, it's also sort of annoying. Allow me to explain:

Though I don't categorize myself as "gothic", I certainly enjoy parts of the aesthetic and have incorporated some of it into my overall persona. Though I'm not one for black lips, it just seems odd to me that a culture such as popular fashionados is now following something that is often so mocked and ridiculed. Two years ago if a girl was seen with black lips, she'd almost immediately be met with cliched remarks-whether they were vocalized or just thought. Now Anna Wintour & Co. find black lips and goth aesthetic to be the latest allure, it's ok if someone who would've looked down upon the goth aesthetic to don it, not because they appreciate it so much as they want to fit in.

Meh._

 
I agree. I remember being made fun of for just my black polish.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...as far as black lipstick I think I'll just stick with my 'bing' mattene!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Aug 26, 2008)

I actually really REALLY want a black lipgloss but can't afford a dept store one atm. I'm interested in trying out Fyrinnaes!
~Fyrinnae~
and if I like the look, maybe I'll splurge on a more expensive one....


----------



## mizuki~ (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_I agree. I remember being made fun of for just my black polish.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...as far as black lipstick I think I'll just stick with my 'bing' mattene!_

 
Yeupp. I used to get made fun of a lot because of my black nail polish too and now it's "totally in"? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Whatever, I'm excited to see how people will try to pull off black lips haha


----------



## jardinaires (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_Though I don't categorize myself as "gothic", I certainly enjoy parts of the aesthetic and have incorporated some of it into my overall persona. Though I'm not one for black lips, it just seems odd to me that a culture such as popular fashionados is now following something that is often so mocked and ridiculed. Two years ago if a girl was seen with black lips, she'd almost immediately be met with cliched remarks-whether they were vocalized or just thought. Now Anna Wintour & Co. find black lips and goth aesthetic to be the latest allure, it's ok if someone who would've looked down upon the goth aesthetic to don it, not because they appreciate it so much as they want to fit in._

 
well, personally i think if someone in any small town were to wear this look they would most definitely get called gothic or a freak, because people in small towns as a general group tend to turn shock into dislike. if you were to walk down the street in, say, new york with this lip look, depending on how you styled yourself otherwise, you might shock people but 7 times out of 10 it will be the kind of thing that is viewed as innovative and refreshing. the look the fall seems to have gravitated away from smoked out eyes of the past few years, and toward a shocking, dark lip. makeup companies are pushing the envelope as far as they can to get people to buy into this look and make more money. they'll go so far as to offer a black lipstick or lipgloss, to appeal to those looking to be cutting edge or alternative. sometimes instead of trying to appeal to the masses, a makeup company will try to appeal to those looking for the "next big thing". while i think black lips might be hot on the runway, i don't realistically think i'm ever going to go out and see anyone other than a mall rat wearing anything on their lips darker than plum.

also, there are a lot of people who are inspired by the gothic aesthetic, and i think that aesthetic is just one of many that can help compile one person's personal style. that's why i'm liking this dark makeup trend for the fall, it combines glamour with neo-goth, texture with depth. i love it.


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_I'm NW15/20, but with a little bronzer, some studio fix fluid and some awesome smokey eyes I think a black gloss would look hot. Mind you I'd only buy it if mac came out with it! I think for a mua this would be handy for photoshoots but realistically I wouldn't wear a black gloss very often! Because it's different people are going to go crazy for it. But it's just a trend. You wont be using it come spring!! ;0)_

 
I think you should take another look...


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 27, 2008)

I already have the lipmix, I've noticed that the YSL one is already out of stock, so I'm looking at Lancome and can't find anything...  I think that black lipmix (which is also sold out) is good enough with some clear gloss over it.


----------



## innocent (Aug 27, 2008)

finally, black lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 being a goth person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm always having trouble making black lipstick, i usually put black eye pencil and lipgloss on top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and that's just not appropriate. 
thnx YSL


----------



## User49 (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jardinaires* 

 
_well, personally i think if someone in any small town were to wear this look they would most definitely get called gothic or a freak, because people in small towns as a general group tend to turn shock into dislike. if you were to walk down the street in, say, new york with this lip look, depending on how you styled yourself otherwise, you might shock people but 7 times out of 10 it will be the kind of thing that is viewed as innovative and refreshing. the look the fall seems to have gravitated away from smoked out eyes of the past few years, and toward a shocking, dark lip. makeup companies are pushing the envelope as far as they can to get people to buy into this look and make more money. they'll go so far as to offer a black lipstick or lipgloss, to appeal to those looking to be cutting edge or alternative. sometimes instead of trying to appeal to the masses, a makeup company will try to appeal to those looking for the "next big thing". while i think black lips might be hot on the runway, i don't realistically think i'm ever going to go out and see anyone other than a mall rat wearing anything on their lips darker than plum.

also, there are a lot of people who are inspired by the gothic aesthetic, and i think that aesthetic is just one of many that can help compile one person's personal style. that's why i'm liking this dark makeup trend for the fall, it combines glamour with neo-goth, texture with depth. i love it._

 
The thing is I know for a fact that if I bought that black lipgloss and I felt like looking 'goth' for one day, most of my trend based friends and possibly a lot of strangers in my small town would look at me like I was mental. I get really f'd off about this. And I cant' make up my mind weather or not the trends are fickle or inspiring. Or just a bit of both. It pisses me off that people can't just put it down to freedom of expression and accept it either way. If you wear it and your not a goth people are going to look and stare and if you wear it and you are a goth people are going to label you and stereotype your personality. So you can't win either way. I don't even care what people think. More often than not if I see someone looking different (real trend setters) I am inspired. So for the million people out there who are calling them names and mocking them, there is a handfull of people who are looking up and admiring them for being bold and not caring what they think. It's an age old thing. And the make up companies will buy into it and make us all wish we had a black gloss too. I'm fickle. I admit it. I want the black gloss. Even if I only wear it once!!


----------



## florabundance (Aug 27, 2008)

I think i'd need to venture into reds or plums before going into blacks. Because i have big lips i've always convinced myself that a darker lip colour would have me looking like one big pair of lips and nothing else...i'm probably wrong, but i haven't worked up the courage to find out yet lol.

Black lips seem more arty to me than glam, and I never really have events that call for an 'arty' look.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 28, 2008)

If anybody's interested, NYX makes a black lipgloss  that's really pigmented. I would swatch, but I'm at work right now.

It looks really good over plummy lipsticks. But I'd personally reserve it for editorial or at home fun. Or if I'm going to a party where I wanna stand right out. Def. not for the faint at heart!


----------



## lablonde (Aug 28, 2008)

I think that only a few people look great with black lips. If I wear it it really looks terrible. I think when you have a darker skin it looks more pretty. I really want to see some pics with black lips


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lablonde* 

 
_I think that only a few people look great with black lips. If I wear it it really looks terrible. I think when you have a darker skin it looks more pretty. I really want to see some pics with black lips _

 
http://specktra.net/f166/girls-were-...7/#post1263633
Here's my view on the black lips trend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I prolly won't use it that much when on town, all though there are so many goths/metalhead here in Helsinki that people really wouldn't look me that much. At least not anymore that they look me wearing these boots


----------



## Nox (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_If anybody's interested, NYX makes a black lipgloss  that's really pigmented. *I would swatch*, but I'm at work right now.

It looks really good over plummy lipsticks. But I'd personally reserve it for editorial or at home fun. Or if I'm going to a party where I wanna stand right out. Def. not for the faint at heart!_

 
Can you do a swatch later?  I so wanna see this!


----------



## innocent (Aug 29, 2008)

yeah, here in Croatia, a lot of goth people, no problem, it's fun actually, children running around when they see you....
and here's my version of black lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://specktra.net/f166/goth-look-m...2/#post1266306
http://specktra.net/f166/first-day-f...a-black-105374


----------



## AlarmAgent (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm surprised how many fairer-toned girls are saying they couldn't pull this look off!  I'm as fair as they come, and I've always found darker toned lips provided a very interesting contrast to my skin.  I've pretty much embraced that I'll always be the color of milk, so I don't mind of something makes me look even paler. I don't really see it at as ghastly, so much as I see it as unique, and very contrasting.   Then again, I've got a real thing for contrast, so surely that colors my opinion.  As an aside, I don't much wear blush when doing a deep lip look, maybe just the tiniest touch of bronzer or some light contouring.

Dark lips, dark hair, darkly framed eyes, and snowy skin...sounds lovely to me!  I think anyone could do deeply-tinted lips, and more people could do pure black than are actually willing to try it.  I'd say give it a little go in the comfort of your own home, maybe with a little of the ol' eyeliner-as-lipliner gag, and see how you like it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_I remember Dior releasing a black Plastic Shine gloss, what, ten years ago?_

 
Ah yes, that came out in my middle school goth heyday, and I remember just begging my mother constantly to buy it for me.  She was no huge fan of her thirteen year old vamping it up in junior high, so she never did.  Instead, I had to old-school it with some chalky black eyeliner and a Caboodles lipgloss, hastily wiped off on the busride back home.  Fancy!  I wish YSL's version and the Lipmix wasn't sold out, I'd have certainly gotten it for myself this time around.


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 1, 2008)

*****


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 2, 2008)

I just today bough a black lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's from Make Up Store. I don't know how much I will actually use it, but I just had to. At least I have something "traditional" when I really want to vamp myself to a goth club


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 3, 2008)

Has anyone tried Bobbi Brown's Black Pearl Shimmer Gloss? It seems wearable - edgy without looking gothic.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok, I'm gonna be home this evening. So I'll swatch for you guys...

I haven't exfoliated in a while, so consider this fair warning! lol


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 3, 2008)

I am _so _excited for my black lipmix to get here in the mail. I'll mix that with clear gloss and have ever so much fun. I pulled out my old black lipstick and it had gone bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm paler than NW15, by the way. And I'm not shy about dark lips or any sort of bold makeup.


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I am so excited for my black lipmix to get here in the mail. I'll mix that with clear gloss and have ever so much fun. I pulled out my old black lipstick and it had gone bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm paler than NW15, by the way. And I'm not shy about dark lips or any sort of bold makeup._

 
I'm the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think that dark and bold colours accentuates fair skin. We all like Snow White who had "skin as white as snow, lips as red as blood, and hair as black as ebony" don't we


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Sep 6, 2008)

Ha! And to think they thought I was weird back in my goth days


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_Does anyone recommend me a lipstick like this? I know it won't look good on me like her but I'd give it a try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/1...ingof03ui8.jpg_

 
Prestige Catwalk lipstick looks just like it.


----------



## CherryLex (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_I'm the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think that dark and bold colours accentuates fair skin. We all like Snow White who had "skin as white as snow, lips as red as blood, and hair as black as ebony" don't we 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Exactly! I love this aesthetic.


----------



## Kuuipo (Sep 29, 2008)

I could not find NYX black lipgloss but I found Jordana black lipstick that was creamy and only a dollar and much better quality than Hot Topic Morbid Makeup or Wet and Wild's.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll do black nail varnish, black eyeshadow but I can't justify black lipstick. 

With my tattooed sleeves and my image i'd be mistaken for a goth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and that's NOT what I want!


----------



## LatinaRose (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't like it, just doesn't feel pretty.


----------



## Cassie! (Oct 2, 2008)

Its funny, my mum used to wear black lipstick once in a blue moon, and in her culture women actually cut their lips to make them darker ( eek!)
I have naturally burple( black/purple) lips and i hate them!
I would like to see how this translates in real life, i've only seen it in mags.


----------

